# Twin City On Road Club



## Sterling Moss (Jan 8, 2009)

TWIN CITY ON ROAD CLUB
If you're looking for a place to race in the Twin Cities, check us out.
We're running Sedans, 1/12th pan, Vintage Trans Am and Novice.
Our next race is Nov 29th.
Where we race:​ Cottage Grove Armory
8180 Belden Blvd 
Cottage Grove, MN
Go To TCORC (dot) net for more info​


----------

